# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  شامبو وصابون غير معطر للحجاج؟؟

## كلاسيك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

حبيباتي

اللي بتحج..بغيت أسأل..

المعروف أن ليس للمحرم التطيب..

فهل الشامبو و تالصابون ضمن هذا التطيب..؟

يعني سمعت ان فيه بنات يدورون شامبو وصابون غير معطر..لازم؟

الديودرانت غير معطر أكيد لأنه تقريبا من الطيب... هل تنفع الشبة الغير معطرة؟؟

اممممم... و من وين ألاقي شامبو و صابون غير معطر.؟؟
اللي تعرف لا تبخل علينا فديتكم و لها الأجر إن شاالله


بانتظاااركم بسررررعة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## شذى الروح

حبوبه الشامبو والصابون مش من الطيب..

----------


## شذى الروح

حكم استعمال الصابون والمعجون ذو الرائحة والزعفران للمُحرِم 


قوله: «وإن طيب بدنه أو ثوبه» :

هذا هو المحظور الخامس من المحظورات وهو : الطيب .
وليس كل ما كان زكي الرائحة يكون طيباً، فالطيب ما أعد للتطيب به عادة، وعلى هذا فالتفاح والنعناع وما أشبه ذلك مما له رائحة زكية تميل إليها النفس لا يكون طيباً، إنما الطيب ما يستعمل للتطيب به كدهن العود والمسك والريحان والورد وما أشبه ذلك، هذا لا يجوز للمحرم استعماله .

والدليل على ذلك: 
أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «لا تلبسوا ثوباً مسه الزعفران أو الورس» ، والزعفران طيب .

لكن قد يقول قائل: الزعفران أخص من كونه طيباً؛ لأنه طيبٌ ولون، ونحن نقول إن الطيب بأي نوع كان يحرم على المحرم .

وجوابه :
أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال في الذي وقصته ناقته في عرفة: «لا تحنطوه» ، وتحنيط الميت : أطياب مجموعة تجعل في مواضع من جسمه، وهذا عام لكل طيب، وقال: «فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبياً» ، وهذا دليل على أن المحرم لا يجوز استعماله للطيب .

ويستدل بهذا الحديث على مسائل عديدة :
- وهو من آيات الله ـ عزّ وجل ـ أن تقع حادثة لواحد من الصحابة، تؤخذ منها أحكام عديدة، أحكام في الحياة، وأحكام في الموت، وهذا من بركته صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أن الله يبارك في علمه، وقد أخذ ابن القيم من هذا الحديث اثنتي عشرة مسألة، وفيه أكثر مما ذكر عند التأمل .
- وفيه دليل على حكمته ـ عزّ وجل ـ وأن قدره الذي يكون مصيبة، قد يكون نعمة ومنحة من ناحية أخرى، فهذا الذي وقصته راحلته أصيب بمصيبة لكن حصل منها من الفوائد ما لا يعلمه إلا الله ـ عزّ وجل ـ.
- والحكمة من تحريم الطيب على المحرم :
أن الطيب يعطي الإنسان نشوة، وربما يحرك شهوته ويلهب غريزته، ويحصل بذلك فتنة له، والله تعالى يقول: {{فَلاَ رَفَثَ وَلاَ فُسُوقَ وَلاَ جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ}} [البقرة: 197] ، ثم إنه قد ينسيه ما هو فيه من العبادة فلذلك نهي عنه.

والطيب هنا يشمل : الطيب في رأسه، وفي لحيته، وفي صدره، وفي ظهره، وفي أي مكان من بدنه، وفي ثوبه أيضاً .

قوله: «أو ادهن بمطيَّب» أي: مسح على جلده بدهن فيه طيب، فإنه لا يجوز؛ لأن ذلك سوف يعلق به وتبقى رائحته .
هذا بشرط : أن يكون هذا الذي ادهن به قد ظهر فيه رائحة الطيب .

- بقي النظر إلى أن بعض الصابون له رائحة ؟ هل هي طيب أم هي من الرائحة الزكية ؟

الظاهر الثاني؛ ولهذا لا يعد الناس هذا الصابون طيباً، فلا تجد الرجل إذا أراد أن يتطيب يأتي بالصابون يمره على ثوبه، لكنها لما كانت تستعمل في الأيدي للتطهر بها من رائحة الطعام، جعلوا فيها هذه الرائحة الزكية، فالذي يظهر لي أن هذا الصابون الذي فيه رائحة طيبة لا يعد من الطيب المحرم .

قوله: «أو شم طيباً» ، أي: تقصَّد شم الطيب، فإنه يحرم عليه ذلك .

ولكن هذه المسألة، وهي شم الطيب في تحريمها نظر؛ لأن الشم ليس استعمالاً .

ولهذا قال بعض العلماء : إنه لا يحرم الشم، لكن إن تلذذ به فإنه يتجنبه خوفاً من المحذور الذي يكون بالتطيب، أما شمه ليختبره مثلاً هل هو طيب جيد، أو وسط، أو رديء، فهذا لا بأس به .

وهذه المسألة لها ثلاث حالات:

- الحال الأولى: أن يشمه بلا قصد.

- الحال الثانية: أن يتقصد شمه، لكن لا للتلذذ به أو الترفه به، بل ليختبره، هل هو جيد أو رديء؟

- الحال الثالثة: أن يقصد شمه للتلذذ به .

فالقول بتحريم الثالثة وجيه، وهذه فيها خلاف: فقال بعض العلماء: إن شم الطيب ليس حراماً، ولا شيء فيه؛ لأنه لم يستعمله، والنبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «ولا تحنطوه» ، وقال: «لا تلبسوا ثوباً مسه زعفران ولا ورس» ، والشم لا يؤثر في الثوب ولا البدن .

وأما القول بتحريم الثانية فغير وجيه، بل الشم جائز، أما الأولى فلا تحرم، قولاً واحداً، ومن ذلك ما يحصل للإنسان إذا كان يطوف فإنه يشم رائحة الطيب الذي في الكعبة، وقد رأينا بعض الناس يصبون الطيب صباً على جدار الكعبة، ومثل هذا لا بد أن يفوح له رائحة، ولكن لا يؤثر على المحرم .

ونحن نرى أن الذين يضعون الطيب في الحجر الأسود قد أخطأوا؛ لأنهم سوف يحرمون الناس من استلام الحجر الأسود، أو يوقعونهم في محظور من محظورات الإحرام، وكلاهما عدوان على الطائفين .

فيقال لهم: إذا أبيتم إلا أن تطيبوا الكعبة، فلا تجعلوا الطيب في مشعر من مشاعر الطواف، اجعلوه في جوانب الكعبة، أما أن تجعلوه في مكان يحتاج المسلمون إلى مسحه وتقبيله، فهذا جناية عليهم؛ لأنهم إما أن يدعوا المسح مع القدرة عليه، وإما أن يقعوا في المحظور .

فعلى طالب العلم أن ينبه هذا الذي احتسب بنيَّته، وأساء بفعله أنه قد أخطأ؛ لأن من قبَّلَ الحجر أو مسحه وأصابه طيب، وقيل له: اغسله، يكون فيه أذى شديد عليه، خصوصاً مع الزحام .

مسألة: القهوة التي فيها زعفران، هل يجوز للمحرم أن يشربها ؟
الجواب: إذا بقيت الرائحة لا يشربها المحرم، وإذا لم تبق وإنما مجرد لون فلا بأس؛ لأنه ليس فيها طيب .

قوله: «أو تبخر بعود ونحوه فدى» ، أي: إذا تبخر بعود ونحوه مما يتبخر به للتطيب حرم عليه ذلك، ويفدي، وسبق بيان الفدية .

----------


## اماراتي الحبيبة

*تبين صابون استخدمي صابون رقي حق الجسم والشعـر

ومـآايجوز تستخدمين لآا ديدورانت ولا شي*

----------


## umwadha

الوحده لازم مش الناس يشمونها تاثم حتى لو حق نفسا اتشمه بروحه غلط

الشامبو ما بتقدرين تستعملينه عشان شعرج ما يطيح

و الصابون فيه خاص للحجاج في المحلات

و فيه صابون الغار الي بزيت الزيتون

انتبهوا اتخربون احرامكم للحج 

المعنى انه نتعلم الزهد

----------


## كلاسيك

مشكووورات الغلا



عزيزتي..شذى الروح..ممكن مصدر المعلومات لو سمحتي.. و المفتي؟؟


تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## باتشن

مرحبا خواتي
انا كنت شارية مجموعة المسك لكن قالولي ما ينفع و شريت شامبو وصابون و ديودرنت من الصيدلة غير معطر و طبي و بصراحة استعملته للتجربة و شفته فعلا طبي ومافي عطر لكن زين وانصحكن يا الحجيات تشترون منه

----------


## صفارد

ومعجون الأسنان؟

----------

